
Ask HN: Looking for an affordable starter kit to teach IOT to 4th-8th graders - titusblair
I am a volunteer STEM teacher for 4th-8th graders and I would like to teach arduino&#x2F;iot&#x2F;etc to them.  Any suggestions on an affordable ($25 or less) starter kit that I could get for each of them?  Also want to know if every person needs a computer or if we can work with 1 computer for everyone.  I am new to this space but would love for them to learn IOT!
Thanks everyone!
======
mariov96
Check out this company. I've used the kits and they are very accessible coming
with videos and documentation for projects.
[https://www.genlrn.com](https://www.genlrn.com)

~~~
titusblair
cool i tried to add to cart but it did not work. thanks for letting me know
about this company!

